# GF just bought me a Daco Lite dynamo



## Omega Man (Jun 16, 2008)

A week earlier, the little woman and I had a conversaion, and she ended up saying she "didn't get me" sometimes, in reference to my love of lights, knives, and other gear. It wasn't a argument itself, but was spawned by one. 
The next week her and my sis went to a flea market, and she got me two goodies.
Here's the first, a Daco Lite hand operated dynamo light.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Day...aco-Lite-Green-Hand-Pump-Generator-Light-1940
And my pics-
http://i28.tinypic.com/i19py0.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/2ep832e.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/rh4vp1.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/2qi739y.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/29marli.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/2zexlhl.jpg

The other is a pair of amber laser goggles. She then apologized for saying she didn't get me and my hobby, that wasn't what she was trying to say.
And that's what I call proof!
http://i31.tinypic.com/2ihl7hs.jpg
Looking through the lense.
http://i31.tinypic.com/1674f7l.jpg
http://i30.tinypic.com/2jezoxt.jpg


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW, amazing when you look though the amber laser goggles, cat’s eyes appear really big! What’s the voltage on Dynamo light? It would be cool if you put an LED in there. Nice buy for $4.:twothumbs


----------



## climberkid (Jun 22, 2008)

those goggles are awesome!!!! :twothumbs


----------

